# White Python Products now for Sale including LED's



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

New at KJ Reptile Supplies, we are now stocking White Python Reptile Products. 

KJ Reptile Supplies | White Python Reptile Products

These inculde some great LED lighting for your reptile, in three colours:
Daylight White
Nightlight Red
Moonlight Blue

image

Get them now at KJ Reptile Supplies:
KJ Reptile Supplies | White Python Reptile Products

Remember Max shipping £5 orders over £50 shipped free.

WhitePython LED Light Instructions - YouTube


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Great way to light your vivarium's. 
WhitePython LED Light Instructions - YouTube


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Follow our Facebook and twitter pages to keep up to date with news!! (HINT). 
https://www.facebook.com/KJReptileSupplies
KJ Reptile Supplies (KJReptile) on Twitter


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders  Keep looking for new items added daily.


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Now order and get 5% off your first order.


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't forget that you can get 5% off your first order. 

NOTE: you need a full account not an express account for this.


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Some great news coming soon about these wonderful Reptile lighting units. 
Keep an eye/ ear out for what this is.


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not look at our other reptile brands


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't forgot we have 5% off first order, £5 max shipping over £50 free.


----------

